

ReviewsApp - Amazing way to keep in touch with the reviews on our apps - giiper

We developed ReviewsApp - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reviewsapp.in - to help us listen to the users of ours apps. It&#x27;s still on development but all the feedback is appreciated. For now all accounts are free but limited to 5 apps (server constrains). We have many great ideas to turn this project help all developers, including support for google play store, app ranking and improve the way we start conversations around app reviews (no more screenshots to share the perls we see on the app store).
======
giiper
[http://reviewsapp.in](http://reviewsapp.in)

